# Horse riding whilst TTC



## Millie-moo66 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi all

I wonder if anyone can advise me as to whether it's safe to horse ride whilst trying to conceive?
I've just ovulated and been DTD (sorry if it's TMI!) although it's highly unlikely that we will conceive naturally I always live in hope! So I'm a bit apprehensive to go horse riding on the off chance that we have been successful this time
My main concern is that the horse I'm due to ride, can be quite spirited so it wouldn't be a slow sedate ride.
Does anyone know if it would be best to avoid this or would it be relatively safe?


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I don't see why it would be any more unsafe than normally. Don't worry, embryos can't fall out!


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

I ride and play polo in the summer and I think it's fine if you're trying naturally. I've never ridden whilst undergoing IVF treatment only because I just wouldnt want to risk falling off when your body is already tsking quite a battering from all the hormones and medication on board.  Riding whilst pregnant is another thing altogether but I do know ladies who rode well into their pregnancies.....again, They were younger than I am now and hadn't undergone IVF....

Good luck  

Grey xx


----------



## Millie-moo66 (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok thank you ladies! 
I'm feeling much better about saddling up now   xx


----------

